# Imprimante Airprint et ipad2



## Thewaveman (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

je suis à la recherche d'imprimante airprint et de test airprint.

J'ai repere la canon de milieu de gamme, la PIXMA MG6250.

qq a t il pu tester cette imprimante avec airprint 

merci par avance


----------



## Becomeback (16 Novembre 2011)

N'importe quelle imprimante wifi avec un petit logiciel gratuit pour forcer le AirPrint sur ton Mac est le tour est joué!


----------



## Thewaveman (16 Novembre 2011)

oui, mais cela oblige d'allumer le portable. je n'ai pas de mac de bureau.

a l'heure actuelle j'utilise un hub belkin wifi sur lequel je branche mon imprimante. mais ce hub a environ 4 ans et n'ai pas complètement compatible avec le lion. je souhaite donc passer a une imprimante wifi ayant airprint.


----------



## baritono (20 Janvier 2012)

Petit Up pour signaler que la Canon Pixma MG6250 est bien compatible AirPrint, après avoir mis à jour son microprogramme ici : 
http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume...series/PIXMA_MG6250.aspx?type=download&page=1


----------

